# Where is system wide zshrc and zshenv?



## Arthurc (Sep 5, 2020)

Where is the default path of system-wide zsh resources file? Under linux the system-wide zshrc and zshenv are usually at /etc/zsh directory.  I tried /etc/zshrc, /etc/zsh/zshrc and /usr/local/etc/zsh/zshrc but it doesn't work.


----------



## scottro (Sep 5, 2020)

I just tried installing from pkg, and though there was a message saying that it 

```
By default, zsh looks for system-wide defaults in
/usr/local/etc.

If you previously set up /etc/zprofile, /etc/zshenv, etc.,
either move them to /usr/local/etc or rebuild zsh with the
ETCDIR option enabled.
```

However,  then doing a search, it turns out the defaults are in /usr/local/share/examples/zsh.

My guess is that those are just examples, I doubt that the shell looks there. (I don't use zsh, so hopefully, someone familiar with it can confirm or correct me).


----------



## mark_j (Sep 5, 2020)

Interestingly, zsh manual still says /etc is the location. Mine are located in /usr/local/etc. Just copy /usr/local/share/examples/zsh to there.
In netbsd that's the standard way of doing things but in freebsd it seems a bit haphazard.
Report it to the maintainer, if you can.


----------

